# Fluval CO2 88g Modification.



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, 
I bought this unit not realizing that it owuld be cheaper, in the long run to use a paintball co2 setup. 

I can't return it now. 

Do you have any suggestions on how I can install an adapter? 
I've read somewhere here about using a Rap4 adapter, but how reliable is it? 
Do you have any other suggestions? 


Thanks! :frown:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of adapter are you looking to install? As far as I know, the Fluval pressurized CO2 cartridges are proprietary (I may be wrong, I have never used them).

Also, you may want to consider getting a full sized CO2 system, rather than a paintball CO2 system; the latter is still more expensive in the long run when compared with a regular sized CO2 cylinders.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

+1 to the guy above. A full co2 system. Will always be cheaper in the long run and much much more reliable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

I want to adapt anything cheaper than ~$40 per 3 canister. They are proprietary and non refillable. The reason why I am asking is because I can't return the system to amazon. It's a waste! There is a paintball range at near so I'd refill whatever there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

I saw on another site instructions to do what you're asking. There is an adapter available on Amazon that will do it. Adapter says cga but it's for paintball canisters.

Company is Hydra Aquatics.


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome! I found what you were talking about! Where is the best place to refill these tanks?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Paintball shop if you've got them around or sports authority does them in some places.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It's been done, people usually use an ASA valve and plumb it inline, or a remote line off an ASA valve and have a "remote regulator". I was planning on this and found all the parts to do it, I can recall the adapter but it would skip the ASA and go directly from the paintball tank to the Fluval reg. I later found the system was not all that reliable so I scrapped the idea. Here is some info in this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119910&page=5


----------



## outcastcolt (Sep 11, 2012)

I am actually running this setup right now on my 15gal. I bought the adapter off eBay and the tanks from dicks and they fill them for free the first time.

I am happy with it but the only thin is I have to turn it off and on in the morning.

Amazon.com: Hydra Aquatic CO2 Paintball Adapter: Pet Supplies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

outcastcolt said:


> Amazon.com: Hydra Aquatic CO2 Paintball Adapter: Pet Supplies


I was just thinking of doing that. For going out of town and won't have time to do a DIY Co2 system. Plus there is 1 locally on sale for $50. 

So you just bought the adaptor and a paintball tank to get it working. No leaks? Have you tried putting in on a timer?


----------

